# Ubereats brutally slow in NYC



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Hey guys. I decided to take some time off during the summer as I was plenty busy with my main job but I finally decided to get back on the road yesterday and let me tell you, it's slower than molasses. These are the same streets where I was making a minimum of $25/hr. Yesterday I made $0. It's one thing rejecting crappy pings, I didn't get a ping at all. I drove locally from the most southern part of Manhattan (south ferry) to the most northern part (219st and Broadway) during the dinner "rush" and nada. I knew once the government cheese ran out, alot of the unemployed will start working for Uber. I actually called it on one of these threads if you go back in the archives. But I've never seen it this slow in my 5 years working for UE. I will try venturing out of my comfort zone to see if other places are busy but if Manhattan ain't busy, then I don't see any other place in NYC being busy as yall know all the action is in Manhattan. My heart goes out to the drivers who solely depend on UE as their source of income. It looks like it's gonna be a loooooonnnnggg winter. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Manhattan is quirky. Most places have their own delivery - saves them thr ridiculous kickbacks and few people order not locally - with so many places on every block, easy to find what you want within reach. That’s what I did when I lived there (Midtown East). Plus add local limitations - drivers likely have to show proof of vaccine to even enter the restaurant.

I get what you are saying and am not arguing with you - vast majority find it’s slow where they are. But Manhattan in general is an extremely atypical location even before the pandemic; obviously even more so now. I’m hoping it gets better; that said, I’m not holding my breath.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The gravy train ran out of gravy.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Hey guys. I decided to take some time off during the summer as I was plenty busy with my main job but I finally decided to get back on the road yesterday and let me tell you, it's slower than molasses. These are the same streets where I was making a minimum of $25/hr. Yesterday I made $0. It's one thing rejecting crappy pings, I didn't get a ping at all. I drove locally from the most southern part of Manhattan (south ferry) to the most northern part (219st and Broadway) during the dinner "rush" and nada. I knew once the government cheese ran out, alot of the unemployed will start working for Uber. I actually called it on one of these threads if you go back in the archives. But I've never seen it this slow in my 5 years working for UE. I will try venturing out of my comfort zone to see if other places are busy but if Manhattan ain't busy, then I don't see any other place in NYC being busy as yall know all the action is in Manhattan. My heart goes out to the drivers who solely depend on UE as their source of income. It looks like it's gonna be a loooooonnnnggg winter. Hope I'm wrong.


Good to hear you back on UP, I've missed your posts.

In the NYC Suburbs UE is dying a slow death. Most places have switched to DD and GH. There is very little UE left in the NYC Suburbs. The pay got so low many drivers abandoned UE in droves and the restaurants got tired of poor service combined with UE high fees. Try DD again or sign up for GH. Keep in mind DD is much lower offers than it used to be.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Manhattan is quirky. Most places have their own delivery - saves them thr ridiculous kickbacks and few people order not locally - with so many places on every block, easy to find what you want within reach. That’s what I did when I lived there (Midtown East). Plus add local limitations - drivers likely have to show proof of vaccine to even enter the restaurant.
> 
> I get what you are saying and am not arguing with you - vast majority find it’s slow where they are. But Manhattan in general is an extremely atypical location even before the pandemic; obviously even more so now. I’m hoping it gets better; that said, I’m not holding my breath.


Here in NYC, delivery drivers don't need to show proof of the jab. It may differ in different regions


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Here in NYC, delivery drivers don't need to show proof of the jab. It may differ in different regions


I didn’t mean to argue - was just trying to find reasons. I personally wouldn’t even dream of delivering in Manhattan, so only know the receiving end of it. But I understand where you’re coming from - I imagine before the pandemic it was a pretty lucrative hustle in the city.

But then again, Manhattanites are used to tipping just a couple of bucks for delivery. It’s always been that way. Must’ve changed quite a bit.

Hope it picks up. Don’t forget - we’re just out of Thanksgiving, and NYC is usually dead - people mostly take the entire week to travel. Fingers crossed!


----------

